# Halloween TV Specials



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, it seems like every year someone seems to have a run down of all the Halloween TV specials. Anyone know anything yet? I was looking forward to some new travel channel stuff....America Haunts etc..:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BobC - the travel channel has already stared showing "Most Terrifying Places in America", "World's Creepiest Destinations", "Most Terrifying Places in America", "Haunted Lighthouses of America", "Ghost Stories" and "America's Scariest Halloween Attractions".

Tricking and Treating with MarthaSunday, Oct 10, 2010
Get ready for Fright Night with Martha's Halloween special, airing on Sunday, October 10, at 9 p.m. ET on Hallmark Channel.

"It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" will air on ABC on Tuesday, October 27 at 8 PM ET.

SciFi 31 days of Halloween

ABC 13 nights of halloween


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

My Tivo has been rocking the ghost shows and Halloween specials all ready. Most of the scheduling started on Saturday, Oct 2nd. Several of the shows are just repeats of years previous, but I will re-watch most of them anyhow. Don't worry if you missed them this weekend. Most are scheduled to replay several times.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*gotta see*

extreme makeover home edition is must to see. they redid the nightmare factory haunt that benefits for the Oregon school for the deaf and is supposed to air on the 30th or 31st?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

deathstaste said:


> extreme makeover home edition is must to see. they redid the nightmare factory haunt that benefits for the Oregon school for the deaf and is supposed to air on the 30th or 31st?


The episode is scheduled to air on Halloween Night, Sunday, October 31st.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23577


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> The episode is scheduled to air on Halloween Night, Sunday, October 31st.
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23577


I heard on the radio that Rob Zombie helps with some of the design on this one


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

nevermind..I repeated something already posted


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I had read in one of my haunted house magazines that the travel channel was going to have a few new specials this year but only see repeats of the old shows listed to air...anyone know the deal?.. :jol:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the updates everyone! I'm trying to cram as much Halloween into this month as I can.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We need another Extreme Halloween.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't forget, the Walking Dead tv series is set to begin Halloween night on AMC. I will, of course, Tivo it because I will be so busy.

http://www.amctv.com/originals/The-Walking-Dead/


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Won't be hard to figure out where I'll be Oct 27 at 8PM. Thanks Haunti!!!!!!!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Martha's Halloween on the Hallmark Channel- 10/10/10*

Got an email letting me know that Martha Stewart's Halloween special is tonight
- Sunday, 10/10/10 at 9PM EDT/8PM CDT on the Hallmark channel.

Of course, I have u-verse and Hallmark and u-verse are in a pricing snit and I
lost the Hallmark channel this month. The irony is, I've never watched the
Hallmark channel, until now.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

deathstaste said:


> extreme makeover home edition is must to see. they redid the nightmare factory haunt that benefits for the Oregon school for the deaf and is supposed to air on the 30th or 31st?


:jol:Gee, I wonder if all the show's cast will cry over this makeover too? sniff, sniff  If you get FoodNetwork check out the "Challenge" episode of pumpkin master carvers. I always thought I was such a pro. They make my pumpkin carving look like Charlie Brown making a ghost costume....just a bunch of holes. These guys are super talented :jol:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I missed "Tricking and Treating" and don't see it playing on their schedule anymore in the future which is shocking. Did anyone record this? Can I get it on DVD?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I missed it to uggh!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

remylass said:


> Don't forget, the Walking Dead tv series is set to begin Halloween night on AMC. I will, of course, Tivo it because I will be so busy.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/originals/The-Walking-Dead/


Thank you for reminding me. I need to set the recorder.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I want America Haunts 1 - 4 but alas no travel channel in canada


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did anyone else see HGTV's Haunt the Nieghborhood last night? I like all the ideas, but really fell for the Day of the Dead decorations. I've not seen alot of that done before, and I'm always looking for some new ideas. I hope it will be showing again.

Just found out when it will be on again: 

October 18, 2010

9:00 PM e/p

October 18, 2010

12:00 AM e/p

October 24, 2010

9:00 PM e/p

October 24, 2010

12:00 AM e/p


----------

